# Microsoft Outlook email notification not work...



## Lizhusain (Sep 13, 2002)

Hello:

I have a problem with my Microsoft Outlook 2003. Sometimes my email notification works, sometimes it doesn't. It seems to not work for internal email.

I am using Windows Professional 2000.

I've checked the notification, turned it off and on again, but still not work for internal emails.

Thanks for ur assistance.

Liz


----------



## Cappi (Apr 17, 2006)

Have you tried running the detect and repair in Outlook under Help? This may fix the problem. It's worth a try.


----------



## Lizhusain (Sep 13, 2002)

Hi:

I have tried the detect and repair option, however, that does not seem to work

any other ideas?

it is frustrating having to check all the time to see if i have new mail.

Thanks.


----------



## soven (Oct 9, 2004)

Try this:
in the custom notification tabs set MS Outlook as 'Always show'


----------



## Lizhusain (Sep 13, 2002)

where is that tab?


----------



## soven (Oct 9, 2004)

Hi 
This is assuming that Outlook is fine & just the notification needs tweaking....
This is how it works in XP, hope it works here too - Right click in the system tray and you should see a 'Custom Notification' option - click on it & you should see various items. Check for ' you have unopened mail' or the like and change the option to 'Always show'

If it is not applicable to Win Pro 2000, my apologies...maybe you could descrie the problem in more detail....does the sound alert work?


----------



## Lizhusain (Sep 13, 2002)

Hi:

I have checked inthe system tray, the option I have is "Show new mail desktop alert" and that is checkmarked already.

I hv checked the sound alert, and don't think that is working either. 

Any assistance will be helpful.

thanks.


----------



## Lizhusain (Sep 13, 2002)

well here is how it goes...

if i send myself a mail, i see all notification including sounds.

however, if someone else send me mail from within network, it shows nothing, except the b lue highlight of the mail in the inbox.


----------

